# A Hat for Forerunner



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw this hat in a catalog I recently got in the mail, and guess who I thought of.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:smack:


Oh, what have I done ?



:sob:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Ooo, I need that pattern for some baby hats! Very nice!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

This isn't knitted.... so .... question is.... does Forerunner crochet, too???

I'm sure he can do anything he puts his mind to, but could you imagine the size of that crochet hook???


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

hahaahahaha OK forerunner....someone has thrown down the gauntlet...we want to see you make one of these puppies and then show us a pic! heheheheheheheee


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Lucky me. 


I don't crochet. :bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Years ago I started a group on Ravelry called Golden Compass Knitwear. The knit items in that movie were stunning and creative. The little girls hat was one of the things everyone wanted to work on. I'm sure a lot of the threads and discussion are still there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I don't crochet. :bouncy:



Yet....

I saw you drooling last year @ Bishop Hill at the ginormous crochet hook DK had in his booth.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I have my own relatively ginormous crochet hook that I use for weaving in ends upon completing a project...... along with a couple smaller ones to weave in individual strands from time to time.

Crochet just doesn't speak to me. Never has. I haven't the foggiest clue as to why, but...... :shrug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Crochet uses more yarn, although it works up more quickly.

There is a time and place for crochet. I like it for making wash cloths and pot holders/trivets. There is some lace work that just looks better with crochet.

Tim, I bet if you learn a few crochet stitches, you would finish the arms/neck with crochet stitches ....


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I like crochet better for lacy things, and for shaped things (like the stuffed animals, etc). I like knitting better for just about everything else. I have a harder time controlling my gauge with crochet and the resulting size of what I make is pretty hit or miss. Like when I was crocheting a hat for myself and it was barely big enough for my 3-year old to wear. I am working on a cool crocheted viking helmet right now though, hopefully it won't end up kid-sized.


----------

